# Lightroom 3 preset compatibility with Lightroom 4?



## nismohks (Mar 30, 2012)

Does anyone know if lightroom 3 presets are able to be imported and applied to photos in lightroom 4?

i use a lot of presets for lightroom 3, some i've downloaded many i've modified and made however with no more support for new cameras in lightroom 3, i cant import my 5d3 raw files in natively.

Any suggestions on this?

thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 30, 2012)

You can import them to LR4 and use them for process 2010. However, they apparently are not going to work with the new lightroom 4 process 2012.

Here is a thread on Adobe.

http://forums.adobe.com/thread/975934?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## nismohks (Mar 31, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You can import them to LR4 and use them for process 2010. However, they apparently are not going to work with the new lightroom 4 process 2012.
> 
> Here is a thread on Adobe.
> 
> http://forums.adobe.com/thread/975934?start=0&tstart=0



ahh ok thanks for that!

well most of that thread was just about importing the presets again, which shouldnt really be an issue.... im just worried that because they changed the sliders and all that with LR4, that the settings i had created using the LR3 sliders wouldnt be compatible? 

i base my work off a lot of preset sliders that i created as a base line to save myself some time so i just wanted to do some research into this before i make the switch. 

Does anyone have any tips or suggestions to make this as seamless as possible?

thanks!


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 31, 2012)

Sometimes the presets look the same, but most of the time they are slightly different. I've imported several, fiddled with the sliders a bit to get the look I want, and rename them with an LR4 suffix. 

The compatibility is definitely imperfect, but LR4 is so much better than LR3 that it's just something you have to put up with, I suppose.


----------

